

Updating to 10.9.2 for security reasons, but the biggest backdoor is still there - chmars
http://www.mulle-kybernetik.com/weblog/2014/02/updating-to-1092-for-security.html

======
szc
This is complete rubbish. Apple software updates have been digitally signed
since Tiger, OS X 10.4. It doesn't matter who sends you the bits, if the
signature doesn't validate, the software will not install.

See [http://support.apple.com/kb/HT5198](http://support.apple.com/kb/HT5198),
for when the signing certificate was rolled.

Also, Since OS X 10.4 Server, it was possible to run your own Software Update
Server:
[http://www.apple.com/server/docs/Software_Update_Server_TB_v...](http://www.apple.com/server/docs/Software_Update_Server_TB_v10.4.pdf)

